# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Zgjidheni detyren e dhene :)

## Lent

Ky eshte nje problem qe me ka munduar sot ne oret e mengjesit kur nje shok ma tregoj

1.Kemi 3 shishe me madhesi te ndryshme.Ne njeren shishe i ze 8 litra uje ne tjetren 5 dhe ne tjetren 3,shishja e pare eshte e mbushur me uje ndersa keto dy tjera jo pra keni 8 litra uje dhe dy shishe te zbrazura.Detyra eshte qe ne dy shishe pra ne ate te paren dhe te dyten te keni nga 4 litra uje secilen.

Hint:
Ju duhet ujin ne shishen e pare te shkarkoni ne ndonje shishe tjeter dhe ashtu vazhdoni ne nje kombinacion deri kur ti keni ne 2 shishet e para nga 4 litra 
:P

Me kete problem ju rekomandoj kengen Eminem-beutiful 
 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## prenceedi

shishe 8l   shishe 5l   shishe 3l
 jane 7 levizje............ 
1-  8                   0             0
2-  5                   0             3
3-  2                   3             3
4-  7                   0             1
5-  7                   1             0
6-  4                   1             3
7-  4                   4             0

te pershendes me malanaken......... :uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha:

----------


## Lent

hihihihihi bravo : gezuar : nje pije te ftofte nga une  :ngerdheshje:

----------

